# Books/videos/dvds



## mike dizon (Jul 3, 2004)

What material is available to buy with Professor Remy Presas? if people could list it and where to obtain it would be a help to people who want to buy it.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 3, 2004)

mike dizon said:
			
		

> What material is available to buy with Professor Remy Presas? if people could list it and where to obtain it would be a help to people who want to buy it.


Hi Mike,

Please see this thread:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=243832

The thread includes links for GM Presas' original material and others who inspired by him.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------

